# Datensicherung im Aktenkoffer



## opm (25. September 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Eine externe Trekstor USB Festplatte tut es nicht mehr.
Für die Daten gibt es ein Synchronisierung in Form des Aktenkoffers unter XP auf der Festplatte meines Rechners.

Die Datenuntererzeichnisse sind vorhanden.
Allerdings hat Windows ein Datenverzeichnis mit Excel Dateien komprimiert und zeigt nicht an, wie das wohl geöffnet werden kann.

Diese Komprimierung wurde nur bei Exceldateien durchgeführt.
Es sind Synchrondateien von der USB-Festplatte.

Jetzt stehe ich da ziemlich hilflos vor.

Wer weiss bitte wie die diese komprimierte Datei geöffnet werden kann?

Danke im Voraus


OPM


----------

